# Skin problem. Help!



## Telamore (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

We just became proud owners of a new Vizsla baby "Molly". 
I have a strong feeling I will visiting this forum often 

Biggest concern at the moment: 

We have a 1.5 year old lab, who's been having skin issues for a few months now. He developed dry flaky skin patches all over his upper body. We went to the vet and he got a shot of antibiotics which cleared it up. We attributed to a change in food, so we went back to the original and for a few weeks it was all clear. Then the patches came back on his head and butt after a booster shot. We were thinking it's an allergy to chicken or rice or treats, so we cut everything out besides his dry food hoping that would solve it. But now enter new puppy. 2 days in the house and she got the same spots! Now I'm freaking out. She hasn't had any food besides her own which came from the breeder. She might have had a few pebbles of labs food that he dropped while eating but that's all. She's not due for her booster shot until next week. 

Does anyone know what this is because it's not an allergy. Since both dogs have it its either contagious or environmental. Attaching pics. 

Also, should we wait to take her to the vet until booster shoots are due or go now? 

All help is highly appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's positively something that's spread from on dog to the next. Allergies don't clear up with antibiotics. It would have had to turn into a skin infection for the use of antibiotics to clear it up. Are you sure it wasn't a different type of injection?
Some dogs get those rashes over the summer from flea bites. So I would rule that out also. Best bet is going back to the vet with both dogs. They may want to do a skin scraping, to have a better look at what's going on.


----------



## Telamore (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you for your reply! 

In the lab, the scabs did turn into an infection because he kept scratching at them and licking, so the vet said bacteria got in. that's why the antibiotic shot. But the shot cleared up the infected areas and the original flaky spots that haven't been infected. He was all clean and shiny for a few weeks, until the scheduled booster shot, for lyme i believe. 

It's not mites or fleas, not bites. I spoke to a vet who suggested using Betadyne on the spots on both dogs. 

We are going to the vet next week regardless (unless this gets worse on the puppy), but i'm not positive the vet will have an answer. Last time he stated "well, it could be the food" that doesn't comfort me :-\


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If it is allergies , its hit or miss until you get it figured out.
I have used Betadyne to cut done on skin infections over the warm summer months. I mix it with warm water until its the color of tea, and use it as a rinse. Make sure you stay away from eyes , mouth and nostrils. 
You can also look up Dr Karen Becker, she has a homemade rinse that has a couple more ingredients added to it.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm not a doggy expert as my v-baby is only 8 months old, but in the picture it looks like plaque-ish dandruff? Does that sound right? It could be fungal, which can in some instances be contagious (think athlete's foot). Coconut oil is an antifungal. It might help. It wouldn't hurt to try. It may not be strong enough, so if it doesn't work, I wouldn't say that it means it's NOT fungal. But it's a good place to start. My pediatrician recommends coconut oil for cradle cap and ezcema. It works wonders for those. You can try it topically or putting some on their food or both. Good luck!


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

From my understanding (I think I read this on here at some point) food allergies usually affect ears (yeast infections) and environmental allergies usually affect skin and eyes. Nico seems to get two waves of those spots every year (usually one around May and one around August) so we attribute it to tall grasses, ragweed, etc.

Are you using a cleaning product in your house that may not be safe for animals or do you have a plant growing in your yard that might be causing the problem? Or, I read a story on here once where the owner finally figured out the dog was allergic to the buds of a tree they had in their back yard (the buds would sometimes fall in the dog's water and were all over the ground).

Also -- hotly debated so do your own research before trying this, but bathing in *very diluted* dandruff shampoo can help relieve the itchiness in the short term.

Good luck!


----------



## Telamore (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone! 

I'm thinking if it was something in the house on the floor that was causing this, the spots would be on their lower parts of the body (tummy, legs, sides) but it's all upper (head, ears, behind the ears (not inside), back, butt, upper sides). Same with the grass outside, it's not tall enough. Although pollen and such could be getting everywhere .They are not eating the same food so i doubt it's that. Plus, what are odds they both have the same exact allergy? 

I'm leaning towards it being something contagious. The little tiny yellowing dry (like dandruff) flaky spots on the little Vizsla baby are causing the hair to come out in that area. Just noticed it with a tiny little bold spot on her ear  
The baby has 2 on her head and one on the upper side of her body. The lab has a few around his ears, on the head and one on his butt, also one on the side of his face. 

We are going to try betadine and coconut oil today, but i feel like that they would fix that spots and not the underlying cause. I've been googling the whole day but can't find anything exactly like it. 

thanks everyone again!


----------

